# Snake Identification



## Paliadon (Mar 18, 2007)

Can anybody help me. I believe this snake (python) is an Amethystine Python ([SIZE=-1]Morelia amethystina)[/SIZE]. Any further bids on that.

Cheers

Kris


----------



## Australis (Mar 18, 2007)

Your correct, its a scrub python.


----------



## Paliadon (Mar 18, 2007)

Whoa, thanks wrinkley snake. That would have to be the worlds quickest reply to a post. Phew, my heads still spinning.

Cheers

Kris


----------



## Aslan (Mar 18, 2007)

100% Scrubby - where did you find it? and how many times did it nail you while you grabbed it?


----------



## Paliadon (Mar 18, 2007)

We recently moved to Deeral (just south of Cairns) and this was found on our first night. We get maybe two a day wander through the property and as such I just relocate them back over the fence into the jungle to live another day.

One day I might stop and purchase one (legally) to own as a pet from a small hatchling. We'll just have to see.


----------



## reptalica (Mar 18, 2007)

Looks like whoever is holding it in the first pic has a fair old hold on the poor thing. Maybe next time a little looser.....


----------



## Paliadon (Mar 18, 2007)

Aslan said:


> 100% Scrubby - where did you find it? and how many times did it nail you while you grabbed it?




This python was in a quite placid mood when I gently removed it from under the stairs (hence the grass on my hands). He/she just used me as a climbing pole after that. Fascinating creature. Mind you, I got busted by the wife sitting on the verandah letting it climb all over my arms and legs. (Apparently I should have told her there was a snake on the verandah... ha ha).


----------



## Paliadon (Mar 18, 2007)

reptalica said:


> Looks like whoever is holding it in the first pic has a fair old hold on the poor thing. Maybe next time a little looser.....



Unfortunately during the photographing, the little bugger started to skirm around a bit and wouldn't allow me to get a nice picture. Suffice to say after I let his next go he continued to explore me quite happily.


----------



## Aslan (Mar 18, 2007)

You're lucky Paliadon - I haven't heard of many captive scrubbies that placid let alone a wild one...


----------



## Paliadon (Mar 18, 2007)

Paliadon said:


> Unfortunately during the photographing, the little bugger started to skirm around a bit and wouldn't allow me to get a nice picture. Suffice to say after I let his next go he continued to explore me quite happily.



I do; however, I am only in a pair of boxers so for the sake of public morality I have had to forgo those pics. 

:lol:


----------



## Paliadon (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks to all that have answered my query.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 18, 2007)

no doubt about it! and a nice looking specimen at that! your so lucky to have these things in your back yard!!!


----------



## Paliadon (Mar 19, 2007)

Too right. I get them everyday (without fail) and have no need to get a cage and put one in. I would like to mark one in particular because he/she is a regular. Does anyone know either a) the legalities on marking and 2) how to do it safely.


----------



## Australis (Mar 19, 2007)

Paliadon,

It wouldnt be a good idea to "mark" any native animal in Queensland (or in other states i would think) with out permission from EPA, which i doubt you would get.

The best and safest way to "Mark" a animal would be to take a photo, perhaps of a unusual section of pattern, something that sets the animal apart from others.


----------



## snakeboy5000 (Mar 27, 2007)

pure 100% scrub and thats wat i want


----------

